# Hey Cyrush - Pics of my Tractor



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

cyrush asked me for some pics of my tractor. I think it is a odd version of the 444. I have been doing some research following some suggestions that it may be a 3424. It appears that the 3424 production ended in 1968, so now I think it's a 444 as this resembles that the closest.



























Check out those linkage arms



















There is that notorius injector pump









And how about that racing sleek designed dash!









No PTO or 3 point hitch to slow this baby down!!









decent tires for the hard cornering


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Lookin' Good!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks for that,

Been off line for afew days as computer went belly up !!!!!

Difficult to know for sure exactly which industrial model it is bit ag base tractor is certainly 414 / 434 / 444 type.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I notice you have the ubiquitous vodka bottle next to the bucket and the cinder block. Good stuff!!!!!
:lmao:
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

You'll be able to make some mighty high snow banks w/ole yellower.


----------



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

Your welcome Cyrush 

Vodka, thats funny. Its really some horse fly spray. Probably has the same effect though.

Ole yellar - I like it. It only snows a little around here. I only had to shovel my roof about 5 times last year. Snow banks only get to about 5 or 6 feet. but now it will be 10 or 12- hee hee - I can't wait!!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah it's nice to have a good bucket to move things around with, the old tractors just seem to keep going if treated right.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------

